# can dogs eat black-eyed peas?



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

we have a bunch left over from New Year's


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking...GAS! I'd have to look up whether they can eat them or not, but I don't think I would want to be around for the Fart Party.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

you're right it could be quite a stink fest-ha!!


----------

